# FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...



## Solnce67 (1 September 2010)

Guten Tag.
Meine Geschichte ist einfach, aber auch kompliziert ... Ich habe mich registriert, auf dem Forum .... wo, nachdem mehrere Versuche, dieses Forum zu ausprobieren, ohne Bezahlung, erkannte ich es fast unmöglich ... mein Daten nach 24 Stunden waren verschlossen und der Eingang ist nicht möglich ... Ich schrieb einen Brief an den technischen Support vor Ort .... die Antwort, wie man es von einem Computer erwarten .... als ich entschied, zu registrieren und bezahlen für den Service mit der Möglichkeit, von 3 Tage vor der nächsten Monat kundigum möglichkeit ... und was ich gestern sehe ... von meine schöne Visa-Karten im letzten Monat, Doppel Abbuchubg -zum Wohle dieser wunderbaren Forum abgebucht, und das ist wirklich schlimm für sechs Monate im Voraus (es ist 119.40 und am nexte Tag 120.00 Euro ) , und es ist nicht genug ... ich zuletzt schrieb über meinen Wunsch kundigen ... keine Antwort, heute möchte ich wieder schreiben und fragen Ich helfe mir mit der Erstellung des korrekten Schreibens Kundigum mit der Forderung, das Geld zurück zu meine Bank konto ....
Entschuldige mich für meine unzusammenhängenden Brief ....
weil ich habe keine Deutsch Mutterschprache...
Mit Freundliche Grüsse Tatjana.


----------



## Solnce67 (1 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScount24....hat mich doblett abbucht...*

Bitte ich brauche die Rat...kann Mann mir keine Ratshlag oder etwas erklären...


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland für Laien in Foren  nicht zulässig

Wende dich an eine  der Verbraucherschutzorganisationen oder einen Anwalt

in Deutschland die  Verbraucherzentralen
>> Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht

in der Schweiz  der Konsumentenschutz 
>>http://www.icash.ch/index.html?main_verbraucherzentralen.html
>> konsumentenschutz.ch :: Startseite

in Österreich  der Konsumentenschutz 
>> Linksammlung Konsumentenschutz


----------



## Solnce67 (1 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

Danke viel mals für die Links...
ich habe die erste mal solche Grausame erfarung die Doppelt gebucht sein.:wall:

Wie soll ich anfangen bei diese Organisationen...
danke für weitere Ratschlägen...


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*



Solnce67 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich anfangen bei diese Organisationen...


Doppelte Buchung bedeutete doppelte Anmeldung. Das wäre eine zu viel und da kann dir nur der Support helfen. Versuchs doch mal telefonisch: 





> 01805-247524 (0,14 Euro/Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz, maximal 0,42 Euro/Min. aus den dt. Mobilfunknetzen)


----------



## Solnce67 (2 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

Denkst es hilft...ich habe schon 6 e-Mails geschrieben...die Antworten bekomme sicher von Computer...:wall:...und was noch schlimmer ich habe nicht zwei mal regestriert mich...ein rechnung 17.09 und die zweite 18.09. und ich habe keine Zweite Mitglidschaft...nur eine...:sun:


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

Wie geschrieben, du solltest das mit dem Support klären. Wenn du nicht aus Deutschland sein solltest, dann geht die Hotline natürlich nicht, dann ist Faxen auch eine gute Variante: 49 (0) 89-490267-703. Per eMail ist der Support sicher nicht der schnellste. Es würde aber sicher reichen, ein paar Tage auf die Antwort zu warten.


----------



## bert99 (21 November 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

Hallo,

(Thema: Friendscout24)

  ich wollte das hier auch mal los werden. Ich hatte mich im Okt. 2006 bei Friendscout24 registriert. Daraufhin bekam ich innerhalb weniger Tage kommentarlose Kontakt- bzw. Flirtanfragen von 7 Frauen.
  Um diesen Frauen antworten zu können, musste ich kostenpflichtiges Mitglied werden. Nachdem ich damals Mitglied wurde, habe ich diese 7 Frauen anschliessend kontaktiert. Aber zu meinem Erstaunen bekam ich dann entweder keine Antwort mehr, oder sie schrieben, dass sie mich noch nie kontaktiert hätten zuvor. Daraus schliesse ich, dass hier mit falschen Kontaktanfragen Männer gelockt werden, damit diese ein Abo bezahlen. Es handelte sich um folgende weibliche Mitglieder, welche dazu benutzt wurden:

  Brasil16, sonnen72, WasserNixchen, 19Baileys78, DiamondGirl, Reiki1, kleine20.

  Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?

  mfg.
  Ralf


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*



bert99 schrieb:


> ... sie schrieben, dass sie mich noch nie kontaktiert hätten zuvor


Natürlich nicht, die Vorschläge kommen doch von der Software.


----------



## bert99 (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

...das waren ja keine Flirtvorschlöge, sondern Flirtanfragen. Das ist dann ja eigentlich Betrug. Ich hatte das Friendscout24 bereits damals mitgeteilt und wollte mein Geld zurück, aber es kam keine Reaktion.

Das ist leider so eine Masche von so manchen Flirtseitenanbietern. Wegen dem Datenschutz müssen die Daten ja nicht herausgegeben werden. 

"Elitepartner.de" versucht auch, die Leute zu täuschen aus meiner Sicht. Die kostenlose Probemitgliedschaft von wenigen Wochen muss dann selber gekündigt werden, sonst wird es kostenpflichtig. In den AGBs war das nicht leicht zu finden. Zuvor musste man die Kontodaten bereits angeben - sehr verdächtig.

Freundlicher ist die Seite "Datingcafe.de", finde ich. Die Verlängerung des Abos kann dort manuell erfolgen.

mfg.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: FriendScout24....hat  doppelt  abgebucht...*

Manche?

Eher die anderen auch noch: Millionenstrafe für SMS-Abzocke mit Online-Flirts


----------

